# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Upgrade to vB 3.7 Beta

## Dave A

This site's forum software has been upgraded to vBulletin 3.7 Beta software.

You will notice there are a few minor bugs and function overlaps. I'll be tidying up all the bits and pieces in the morning. But basically it seems to be functional for now.

----------


## duncan drennan

Interesting updates which I'm still exploring...

I noticed that there are now two places for tags....which one should be used (above post, or below)?

----------


## Dave A

Oh. You missed all the fun. This is definitely a Beta and has come with some wrinkles which I'm gradually overcoming.

The vB tags are the ones below (full width). I'm looking to move all the info from the Zoints tags system into the vB system and then dropping the Zoints tags as it is a hack. Ultimately, I'm looking to go vB base functionality as much as possible to make updates much easier to handle in future.

Maybe I should hide the vB one until I figure out the information transfer...

----------


## Dave A

The bad news is it looks moving the tag info across is not going to be as easy as I had hoped. The two systems have a totally different method of linking the tag with the post.

I've made a start moving the info manually.

----------


## entoserv

At first I was not sure what had changed - apart from those nice little personal messages. But I see that my profile page is now something completely different. Is this what they call social networking?

----------


## Dave A

> Is this what they call social networking?


Pretty much the basic components, yes. I expect there will be refinements over time.

----------


## Dave A

Oops! We found a bug that crept in with the upgrade. New people wanting to register basically couldn't. I'm sorry about that.

The problem is now fixed. 

The only trouble is that I have no idea who might have tried to register, given up and moved on. If, by some miracle you are reading this and you *did* try to register whilst this bug was in place, my sincere apologies, but it should work properly now if you try again.

----------


## Dave A

We've just upgraded to Beta 4.

The main functionality change relates to the handling of pictures on your profile page and some privacy setting options. I'll be off to explore that a bit later.

I also took a moment to read up on what might be coming still in future updates. By the looks of things improved messaging in the profiles section and perhaps more functionality in the clubs.

As always, report any bugs you might find along the way. This is Beta software and our feedback helps the developers produce a better product for you.

----------


## Dave A

I was going to install the RC1 upgrade this morning, but we seem to be having the Yahoo SLURP swarm at the moment. Hopefully they'll finish their crawl before the end of the long weekend and we can have some new toys to play with next week.

----------


## Dave A

Yahoo is still doing its deep crawl, so no upgrade yet  :Frown: 

4 days at about 30-40 pages per hour - I didn't know we had that many pages!

----------


## Dave A

The update to RC1 is now complete. Most of the changes relate to the social networking functionality.

Now to go forth and experiment  :Big Grin:

----------


## SilverNodashi

so, how stable is 3.7 beta?

----------


## Dave A

The early Betas were fairly buggy. I ended up having to manually do some database adjustments to fix some of the funnies that cropped up - mainly wierd counter issues. But no major crashes.

But if you're not into hunting down wierd errors, it might still be worth waiting for Gold. I don't think it is to far away.

----------

